# Rudolf Gwalther on Satan exploiting our desire for innovation



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 4, 2020)

Here there is a memorable example by which we are taught how easy it is for people who have been correctly instructed to fall into absurd and dangerous errors, unless they are diligent and tireless in watching out for the tricks of Satan. Human beings all seem to get easily bored with the same routine, and because they are always wanting something new they find it hard to stick to one thing for any length of time.

Examples of this particular failing are frequent, both in things that pertain to the salvation of souls and in external matters related to our situation in this life. Satan misuses the weaknesses of our nature and seizes every opportunity to cause dissension in both church and state, by which he leads the wretched to their destruction. It is this that brings about changes in the state which, because they are dangerous, almost always produce some great evil. ...

For the reference, see Rudolf Gwalther on Satan exploiting our desire for innovation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

